# Good Advice - Advertise When Busiest



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 24, 2010)

I was listening to a radio show a few days ago about small businesses.  A guy had a tree stumping business and the advisor told him the best time to advertise more is when he is busiest.
I thought about my martial arts school and have to agree.  It takes a few weeks to get new students, so if my class tapers down due to other sports, I have to have a small class for a few weeks until I can bring in new blood.  If I start advertising and promoting a month before the known dropoff times, it fills that gap more smoothly.

AoG


----------

